# What's your slogen?



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Most every plumber has a slogen or catch phrase. What's yours? I'll start with mine:
"Your Hero"


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Rough-in King


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> Most every plumber has a slogen or catch phrase. What's yours? I'll start with mine:
> "Your Hero"


 
for a job that's up to "PAR"


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Your she-aats my bread and butter!


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Living the dream? I always ask everyone that.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I lay pipe baby


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*RAISING THE BAR-PLUMBING BY DUNBAR*

_Plumbing Problems Solved. < _Another one but never caught on.

............


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I would rather go bankrupt being honest, than get wealthy being a liar.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Visualzine using your turn signals


----------



## BPPlumbing (Sep 16, 2011)

"Quality Plumbing, Affordable Rates" But my 8yr old kid wants it to be "Taking Care Of Business" because I have the Elvis TCB with lightening bolt on my van.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I like your son's slogan.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

"we don't fck you and leave, we want to make love to you over and over"


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

The company I started with was "flush your poop with shoops"


----------



## SirAdrian (Dec 14, 2011)

Science made me do it!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If pipes could talk, they'd ask for me.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as it isn't: "looks good from my house", I think you're good.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My buddy (now retired) had "All my efforts go down the drain" on his trucks.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

We don't really have one, however there is a company around here with "we lay pipe day and night" lol


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I actually have a personal slogan, had it for years:

"I turn a mess into a masterpiece"


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

"Quit Freakin' Call Beacon" good hard sounds, it sticks.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Love the logo on the back of the sucker trucks for a local septic business: "Yesterdays Meals on Wheels!"

My personal motto has been "Party till Ya Puke" for a long time. It's kind of a metaphor. Given 'er at work 110% and whatnot.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

"We Make Your Honey Happy"

Bizzy Bee Plumbing, Inc.


----------



## muleychaser (Feb 20, 2012)

The previous company I was involved with I had " Supplying Mechanical Solutions for over 30 years " put on our cards.

then one day logging highway miles I came up with a sweater slogan I had made up for our guys. It was our name with a University U behind it and the slogan read " Where Piping is a Science and Laying it is an Art ". 

another time I had 6 profit camoflague hats made for myself and the 5 guys who were my go to guys at the various wholesalers and who all hunted. Company logo on the front and " Its All About The Rack " on the back. Only had 6 made to make them unique but alot of guys wanted one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a slogan but new guys and some customers or other trades will sometimes ask for a monkey wrench. I ALWAYS correct them telling them monkeys use monkey wrenches PLUMBERS use pipe wrenches drives me nuts


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Where's ya license # at? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Where's ya license # at? :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Oops. :blush:

Old ad from before we were required to include them. 

Oklahoma Plumbing Contractor License #37763


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Where's ya license # at? :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Where's yours? :whistling2:








Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Oops. :blush:
> 
> Old ad from before we were required to include them.
> 
> Oklahoma Plumbing Contractor License #37763


It's ok, just joking round with ya :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

I make sh#t happen. Every time someone ask how's it going I say I'm living the dream or taking care of business . Oh and when ever I meet someone they say plumbing is a good job so I respond with that what people tell me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's ok, just joking round with ya :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


It's all good Mississippi. You're have to put forth genuine effort to hurt my feelings (that is if I had any :laughing.


----------



## pipedoctors (Feb 27, 2012)

If water runs thur It we do It! Also The PIPE DOCTORS "We have the cure for your sick pipes"


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

"Wow! That sounds bad! You better call a plumber!" :laughing:


----------



## maureen (Feb 29, 2012)

Had a guy in New Bern with a saying "A royal flush is better than a full house" Of course I had a Journeyman tell me you never have time to do things right but you will always have time to do them over. Nuff said.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

As long as its not, "we do it right because we do it twice" lol


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A flush is better than a full house.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

A now dead frind of mine's wife thought of this when they first started. 'We repair what your husband FIXED"


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Over 30 years now "If we can't fix it nobody can"


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

We get dirty so you can keep clean.


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

Your number 2 is my number 1


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

"We Turn your Frown Upside Down, Let us remove your Brown for a little bit of Green." << Septic tank pumper.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Barley Services
"Running Sewage: It's a Beautiful Thing"


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

maureen said:


> Had a guy in New Bern with a saying "A royal flush is better than a full house" Of course I had a Journeyman tell me you never have time to do things right but you will always have time to do them over. Nuff said.





Killertoiletspider said:


> A flush is better than a full house.


 
Basically the same as above. Its been on our vans since 1985

"In our game...A flush beats a full house!"


----------



## Plumb-Rite (Apr 11, 2012)

"Plumbing-Done-Right" 

Plumb-Rite Plumbing 
http://www.myplumbrite.com

I like "Your Hero" thats nice and simple.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to put .... *WE DELIVER* ..... On our vans

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

My is F$&k you ! Pay me .... Lol


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Saw one called mf plumbing company slogan was if it ain't commercial we dont need your stinking business


----------



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

One I always liked was "without us you would have no place to go".


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

"Plumbing DUN' The RIGHT Way!"

It used to be "Plumbing problems are a thing of the past, when they are Dun' Right" But it was just too long. haha


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dun' Right said:


> "Plumbing DUN' The RIGHT Way!"
> 
> It used to be "Plumbing problems are a thing of the past, when they are Dun' Right" But it was just too long. haha


How about:

_Dun Right__ Plumbing__
What else do you need to know?_


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> How about:
> 
> _Dun Right__ Plumbing__
> What else do you need to know?_


That's slick! I might have to use that. haha

My best friend keeps telling me that it should be "Keeping the Poo, Off of YOU". lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

<~~~~~~~


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

my name is ................ i will be your plumber for the day. usually when they open the door when i am done hope to see you soon and they say hope not and say no mean at the supermarket or walmart lol


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

In my area we have The Smell Good Plumber on the radio.

There is also a one man van who has, "Mike, we don't care what kind of car our customers drive!" on the side of his. I don't know if anyone has ever read it. I think they are too distracted by the dashboard completely covered with papers and the cargo area filled with who knows what.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

I always liked "your sh*t is my money" lol


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Right in the wazoo plumbing.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

WE TAKE YOUR SHlT.... WHEN NO ONE ELSE WILL


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

This shiit ain't easy and it dont take just 5 minutes !!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually ask what the issue is before I start searching. So I CSI it!


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

A couple of years ago, some outfit here in Memphis had guys wearing T-shirts that had printed on the back, "We'll do the job right if it takes every dime you've got."


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did somebody misspell Sloe Gin? :laughing:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

*slogan


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

On card is your #2 business is our #1 business. I had some t shirts made and the slogan is "plumbers lay pipe until the water is flowing"


----------



## Plumb-Rite (Apr 11, 2012)

We Pump **** Up Hill!


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## crowejr77 (Jan 5, 2012)

"We are #1 in the #2 business.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Famous since 2011?


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Particular Plumbers, for Particular People.... its kinda hard to say but looks good on paper


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

We get the job done right! the first time, in no time, EVERY TIME..........now that has a ring to it:thumbup: But i run a google adwords ad that says " on doody 24-7" thats some funny stuff


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Our slogan

Jobs starting at $ 1,000 and up 
Anything less call a handy man

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Famous since 2011?


:laughing:

Was "Famous since Wednesday" already taken?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

perfecting the art of drain cleaning


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

We finish what your husband started.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

We repair the abortion your husband made LOL not very politically correct but funny


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

"Don't get caught with your pants down and no place to go."

On the back of septic trucks: 
"Weekdays only. We haul milk on weekends."
"This vessel contains political promises."
"Federal Stimulus Package"

Funny ones that I've seen but I would never use because I don't want to be the one to remind people of the unpleasant aspect of our job or their problem. They think it's bad enough without us making a joke of it. Not that I don't have a sense of humor- I think it would be hilarious to paint "Back off or I'll rip a juicy one" on the back of our septic truck.

Our slogan is _"Your one-stop sewer shop"_


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> We finish what your husband started.


Or we fix what your husband repaired


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our name is 
Mechanical Plumbing and Heating, it's shortened up to MPH.
Informally, it's Must Pack Hard. I also like to call us, "MPH, the plumber with a pulse." 
Or, "MPH, solving and creating problems, all at the same time."


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

" Honey, Quick, Call Rick"


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

On My tailgate

"If You Think It's Expensive To Hire A Professional...Hire An Amateur, First"


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

The company I work at's slogan is "Your family plumber since 1906"


----------

